# Topics > Aggressive war of Russia against Ukraine >  United24, global initiative to support Ukraine

## Airicist2

u24.gov.ua

youtube.com/channel/UCE3c8TAsWAPYW6HgPnNCj_g

facebook.com/u24.gov.ua

twitter.com/U24_gov_ua

instagram.com/u24.gov.ua

t.me/U24_gov_ua

United24 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist2

The President of Ukraine, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, launched a fundraising platform UNITED24

May 14, 2022




> Help Ukraine win the war!
> 
> The President of Ukraine, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, has launched the UNITED24, a fundraising platform for donations in support of Ukraine. Funds will be distributed in three directions:
> 
> 1️⃣ Defense and Demining - purchase of weapons, helmets, body armor, rescue equipment and equipment for demining Ukrainian cities;
> 2️⃣ Humanitarian and Medical Aid - purchase of medicines, medical transport, products and equipment; restoring health care institutions affected by hostilities.
> 3️⃣ Rebuild Ukraine - restoration of critical infrastructure: roads, bridges, schools and hospitals, electric power, communications and water supply.
> 
> Choose, where you want to help, make a one-click donation and receive weekly reports.
> ...

----------

